# Hope some one can help me out here.



## Bustedwing (Oct 17, 2007)

Havn't been on the site for quite a while and now that it's October up here in the Great White North I'm hibernating in my basement again. I have this Revell JU-88C 1/72 scale night fighter kit. Pretty bad kit all in all, typically seriously devoid of any kind of detail.
I can't seem to find any acurate pics of the interior of the 88C. I would like to scratch build some detail into this lifeless kit.
Lot's of pics of the bomber versions but none of the nightfighter. Any one have any or point me to some ?
Cheers !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi,
Maybe it could help you a bit.


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 18, 2007)

That's great ! It will come in very handy, now if I could just find one of the intrument panel I'm laughing !


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

You say, you have.

Source unknown.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

And the second pic I've found.I hope I've been helpful.

Source unknown.


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh you know it ! That's Exactly what I'm looking for ! I'll post some pics of the kit once I get rolling on it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2007)

Great cockpit shots Wurger, will save those for some future Ju88 projects!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

Bustedwing I cannot wait to see them.Some months ago Pisis tried to convert the Revell Ju88 A into Ju88C.But there is no info if he did it.

No problem Wayne.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 19, 2007)

Ok, I give up.... what the difference between a Ju-88A and a Ju-88C ??

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2007)

Unless Wurger beats me to it I will scan some data and post it in the morning, will keep it to the basics...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 19, 2007)

OK. Wayne the floor is yours.

I shortly only.Ju 88 A was a bomber and Ju 88 C was a ground-attack variant of the aircraft.Generally, the plane was a multi-purpose one.


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 19, 2007)

This is the kit I have....It's OLD !






The cockpit consists of a single molded piece with both seats and a stick, that's it.






The engines arent bad, added a few hydraulic lines and some plug wires. The cowl is hopeless. I'm re doing them with some bits of styrene.






One of the wings. Panel lines and rivets etc. I cut out the flaps so they can be installed fully down.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck with your build Bustedwing.

Ccheese, as Wurger stated the Ju88A series was primarily a bomber, but evolved into a multi purpose attack aircraft. The C series a direct conversion of the A series removing the external dive brakes and bomb racks starting out as a ground attack and progressing to a heavy fighter and Night Fighter under the various C designations.
Primarily the fuselage and wings remained fairly constant, while the nose/cockpit, engines and armament changed and evolved for the differing variants. The main visual difference being that the C had a solid nose the A a glass panel nose.
Bustedwings C box top shows the solid nose.
There are many minor variations and modifications in each model that I won't go down that path at this time.....


----------



## Bustedwing (Oct 19, 2007)

Some Jumo pics, as the kit supplies. I made the plug harness out of some computer wire.






The engines finnished.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 20, 2007)

looking forward to the final product


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2007)

Bustedwing keep it on.The engines look nice especially they are in 1:72 scale.
Unfortunately my comp is not accessible for me today but when I can do it I upload a pic I made for Pisis to show what should be converted from A-4 to C-4.But the pic has already been uploaded somewhere in the forum.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2007)

Wurger, wasn't the tail modified a little thicker or was that a later variant? I remember seeing a camo where the old tail was painted on to simulate the bomber version to fool attacking aircraft.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

I know they sometimes did that on the nose, as in painted the glass on, but I've never heard of it being done on the tail. I'll have to look that up.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)

Excellent. I made that kit as a kid.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Wurger, wasn't the tail modified a little thicker or was that a later variant? I remember seeing a camo where the old tail was painted on to simulate the bomber version to fool attacking aircraft.



There was something about this at the forum some months ago.But I haven't remember if it was about Ju-88.But you are probably right.I'll check it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi Njaco,
Unfortunately I haven't found this post on it but you are right of "a camo where the old tail was painted on to simulate the bomber version to fool attacking aircraft".The "G" version of Ju-88 was modified and equipped with a new fin and a rudder which was a bit different in shape and bigger because it was taken from Ju 188 and the fuselage was of Ju 88R-2.But C version looked alsmost like A.The most visible difference was the nose of Ju 88C. I've found the pic I prepared for Pisis.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

You beat me to it Wurger! In a book that I have (Aircraft of World War 2, published by Octopus), It shows many variants (not the C though, but many after the C) and they all have the same tail until the G like Wurger said. It would literally be impossible to paint on. I'll try and find a picture of it.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

Here: A G:





And a C:





Totally different.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2007)

Catch22 both the models are great.I like the camo of the G version but the C one looks also cool.Beautiful.
Could you give more info on them?


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 22, 2007)

On those two models? Haha I could do that, I just google image searched lol. Let me look around for you. I myself prefer the all black one.

EDIT: Here you go!

G: Junkers Ju 88G-6 by Jan Forsgren (Kitbashl 1/72)

C: Junkers Ju 88C-4 by Jan Forsgren (Italeri 1/72)

They're actually both model reviews.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2007)

Now I understand.
But you have to admit they are realy cool, aren't they.
Although I prefer single-engin fighters but they had something what is.... how to express my feelings.... uncanny,creepy.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 22, 2007)

You found them creepy? Haha, I certainly don't, but I do like them, though like yourself I prefer single-engined fighters.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2007)

Ok, in the book "Warplanes of the Luftwaffe" by David Donald, I found a profile with the following;

_"Some night fighters were also painted to resemble earlier, less-capable Ju 88 variants. This Ju 88G-7a of IV./NJG 6 at Schwabisch Hall has its fin painted to resemble the outline of a Ju 88C tail, for example."_


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 22, 2007)

Njaco said:


> Ok, in the book "Warplanes of the Luftwaffe" by David Donald, I found a profile with the following;
> 
> _"Some night fighters were also painted to resemble earlier, less-capable Ju 88 variants. This Ju 88G-7a of IV./NJG 6 at Schwabisch Hall has its fin painted to resemble the outline of a Ju 88C tail, for example."_



OH. Now I see what you mean! That's very interesting Njaco, sorry to have doubted you!


----------



## Njaco (Oct 22, 2007)

No doubt at all! No worries! Just trying to help here.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2007)

A good find Njaco.This is exactly the one we are talking about.


----------

